# Denver - 470 trail @ Belleview



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Found out yesterday on a ride that the 470 trail between Belleview & Quincy is closed through the weekend. (weekend of 11/7-8) Or at least the construction lady told me it would be closed through the weekend. The way around is pretty easy, just go on the frontage road on the west side of 470. If you come from Quincy watch out where the seam in the road is before the bridge. There's a nasty hole that hides behind a bump in the asphalt.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

that whole area has been a mess for a long time. The stretch of trail from park meadows through broadway is just scary with the sketchy road crossings. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------

